# Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot



## raubangler (12. August 2009)

Hallo,
meine ersten Erkenntnisse mit einer Mini-Langleine (70 Haken) vom 5PS-Schlauchboot:

- Die Beköderung auf dem Boot ist moerderstressig.
- Nur bei annaehender Windstille machbar, da Schlauchboote zu stark abtreiben und dann gegen die Leine arbeiten.
- Zweite Person zum rudern ist mehr als hilfreich - speziell beim Einholen.

Ansonsten bringt das echt Spass.
Früh rausfahren, halbe Stunde beködern, eine Stunde erholen und Kaffee trinken und dann eine halbe Stunde einholen.

Man fängt zwar nicht soviel, wie man als Anfänger zuerst hofft, aber es geht....


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*

Tolle Sache, da reicht es ja wenn man zweimal im Jahr rausfährt, dann hat man nicht soviel doofen Freizeitstress.


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*

..der hat eben Hunger! Mundrauba....


----------



## Monsterqualle (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



raubangler schrieb:


> - Die Beköderung auf dem Boot ist moerderstressig.



Dann mach es doch zu Hause im Garten.

Ich hab früher (vor ca. 25 Jahren zwecks Taschengeldaufbesserung mit einem Fischer) immer 400 Haken gelegt. Das klappt prima im Garten, wenn man weiß wie es geht.:m


----------



## weserwaller (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Ich hab früher (vor ca. 25 Jahren zwecks Taschengeldaufbesserung mit einem Fischer) immer 400 Haken gelegt klappt prima im Garten, wenn man weiß wie es geht.:m


 
Und was habt ihr da so gefangen ??? |supergri


----------



## raubangler (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Dann mach es doch zu Hause im Garten.
> ....



Besser ist das....
Aber mit dieser Rolle und den doch recht kleinen Haken nicht so einfach machbar.
Dafuer sind dann richtige Koerbe mit oben angebrachten Haken besser.
Ausserdem wuerde es Aerger geben, wenn ich die fertigen Schnuere in den Kuehlschrank packe. |uhoh:

Es geht aber auch so ganz gut, wenn man schneller ankoedern kann, als das Schlauchboot wegdriftet.
Ansonsten hat man fix Druck auf der Schnur und den Haken sonstwo.


----------



## Monsterqualle (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Und was habt ihr da so gefangen ??? |supergri


Nix, aber das war uns beim Grillen nicht so wichtig:m



Ganz vergessen zu sagen: Nach dem Beködern im Garten kam die Leine natürlich in die Ostsee.:q


----------



## Monsterqualle (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*

@ Raubangler

Lasse beim Beködern einfach zuerst das 1. Gewicht an der Flagge weg und ziehe die Leine hinterher. Wenn Du dann fertig bist, hin zur Flagge und Gewicht ran. Dann kurz spannen und ab ins Wasser damit. Bei guter Drift klappt das ganz gut. Musst nur aufpassen das keine Möwen in der Nähe sind.


----------



## FalkenFisch (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Tolle Sache, da reicht es ja wenn man zweimal im Jahr rausfährt, dann hat man nicht soviel doofen Freizeitstress.


 

. . . und man spart sich auch die Unsummen für Ruten, Rollen und ähnlichen Sch....


----------



## Rainer 32 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



FalkenFisch schrieb:


> . . . und man spart sich auch die Unsummen für Ruten, Rollen und ähnlichen Sch....



...genau, irgendwie muss man als "Angler" ja auch sehen, dass man den ganzen Kram refinanziert bekommt. Mit Rute und Rolle wird das ja auch immer schwieriger|supergri


----------



## Monsterqualle (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*

Das einige Leute einfach nicht akzeptieren können, dass es mehrere Arten gibt Fisch zu fangen.#q


----------



## FalkenFisch (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Das einige Leute einfach nicht akzeptieren können, dass es mehrere Arten gibt Fisch zu fangen.#q


 
. . . ich dachte ja nur, dies wäre ein ANGLER-Forum |kopfkrat.

Fische fangen kann man natürlich auch noch mit Netzen, Reusen, Harpunen, Dynamit . . .


----------



## raubangler (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



FalkenFisch schrieb:


> . . .
> Fische fangen kann man natürlich auch noch mit Netzen, Reusen, Harpunen, Dynamit . . .



Oder eben mit Angelhaken....

@Monsterqualle
Danke fuer die Tipps!
Bisher ist das Ende der Schnur fest an der Rolle.
Muesste ich dann aendern.


----------



## noworkteam (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



raubangler schrieb:


> Oder eben mit Angelhaken....


 
Dann sind die chinesischen und japanischen Longliner in Deinem Sinne auch Angelkutter....

Ich ruf gleich mal an was ein Wochenticket dort kostet...

Gruß


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Das einige Leute einfach nicht akzeptieren können, dass es mehrere Arten gibt Fisch zu fangen.#q



Häää? Hat doch keiner Stunk gemacht. Heiterkeit, Bewunderung und Akzeptanz allerorten.:q:q:q


----------



## raubangler (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Dann sind die chinesischen und japanischen Longliner in Deinem Sinne auch Angelkutter....
> 
> Ich ruf gleich mal an was ein Wochenticket dort kostet...
> 
> Gruß



das kannst du ja wohl schlecht mit meiner minileine (gekauft in einem angelladen) vergleichen.

damit bin ich dichter am urspruenglichen angeln, als jedes trollingboot.
wobei ich nichts gegen diese boote habe.
leben und leben lassen....


----------



## FalkenFisch (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Häää? Hat doch keiner Stunk gemacht. Heiterkeit, Bewunderung und Akzeptanz allerorten.:q:q:q


 
#c . . . weis auch nicht. Wir hatten doch nur die Vorteile, auf diese Art Fische zu fangen, aufgezählt . . . #c


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



raubangler schrieb:


> damit bin ich dichter am urspruenglichen angeln, als jedes trollingboot.



Das kann man ja durchaus differenziert betrachten. Von "meinem" Angeln bist du sehr weit weg. Aber wenn es dir Spaß macht, dann ist es doch ok und ich denke, dass die Fänge sich auch soweit in Grenzen halten, dass jede "Neiddiskussion" überflüssig ist. 

Was natürlich ein bißchen fragwürdig sein könnte, das ist der Umgang mit nicht maßigen Fischen. Was passiert, wenn man seine Langleine durch einen Jungdorschschwarm zieht und diese massenhaft schlucken und verludern? Ein solches Szenario hat mit meiner Vorstellung vom Freizeitangeln wenig zu tun.

Wäre schon ärgerlich, aber es sind nur Fische und ich denke der TE hat das genügend bedacht und entsprechende Maßnahmen getroffen, die sowas verhindern.


----------



## raubangler (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*

@sundvogel

na klar kann ich ausschliessen, dass jungdorsche anbeissen.
und wenn doch, dann kommt es in die zeitung.


----------



## lattenputzer (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*

@ Raubangler
Wenn ich mir das Bild in Deinem Beitrag so ansehe, gehe ich davon aus dass diese Angelmethode nach dem in Schleswig-Holstein geltendem Fischereirecht nicht zulässig ist. Nach § 4 Abs. 2 des Landesfischereigesetzes gilt nämlich folgendes:
"(2) Soweit keine selbständigen oder beschränkt selbständigen Fischereirechte bestehen, hat in den Küstengewässern jede natürliche Person das Recht des freien Fischfangs mit der Handangel. Handangel im Sinne dieses Gesetzes ist jedes zum Fang von Fischen bestimmte Rutenangelgerät, die Pödderangel, das Senknetz bis zu einer Größe von einem Quadratmeter, der Schiebehamen bis zu einer Breite von zwei Metern oder ein mit diesen vergleichbares anderes Gerät."
Ich hoffe, dass Du mit Deiner "Angelmethode" keinen Ärger bekommst.


----------



## Marcel1409 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



lattenputzer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass Du mit Deiner "Angelmethode" keinen Ärger bekommst.




Verwarnungssammler sagt doch schon so ziemlich alles aus :vik:!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



raubangler schrieb:


> ...und wenn doch, dann kommt es in die zeitung.



Wieso so patzig? ;+;+;+


----------



## Franky (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*

Auch die Mecklenburger haben etwas gegen Langleinen für (Hobby)angler:
http://www.lallf.de/Verhalten-beim-Angeln.123.0.html#c755


----------



## raubangler (13. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wieso so patzig? ;+;+;+



patzig?
ich hab' doch nur gesagt, dass es dann in die zeitung kommt.
dorsche im golf von korinth waeren wirklich eine sensation.

dort, im keller des ferienhauses, liegt jetzt das schlauchboot samt minilangleine und wartet auf den naechsten einsatz.

zur entstehung dieser geschichte....
ich schaue mir immer an, wie die einheimischen bootsangler zu werke gehen.
die wissen schon, warum sie was tun.

und dort wurde entweder mit handangel (schnur in der hand) auf krake geangelt oder per langleine auf fische.
einen fight mit einer krake auf dem schlauchboot wollte ich mir ersparen, also blieb nur die langleine.

diese gab es in einem anglergeschaeft in dieser miniversion fertig fuer 30EUR.
fand ich nicht zu teuer.
und sie liess sich aussen am spiegel montieren.
nicht unwichtig bei so einem kleinen badeboot.
und los ging es.

sich dann mit der leine treiben zu lassen, ist ungemein entspannend.
man achtet viel mehr auf die natur und die umgebung.
wenn sich das meer dann ploetzlich vor lauter meeraeschen schwarz faerbt und brodelt und dann die delfine auftauchen, ist der tag gerettet.


----------



## Franky (14. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*

Weisst Du, wie Dein Bericht wesentlich entspannter aufgefasst worden wäre... Ich tu mal so, als wenn und ob...



> Moin Leute,
> ich genieße gerade hier meinen Urlaub im Golf von Korinth. Hier kann man nicht nur diverse Sachen zählen, sondern findet im Ferienhaus sogar eine komplette Langleine samt Boot, wie die Einheimischen sie hier auch benutzen.
> Blablabla, schwierig anzutüdeln blablabla...
> sich dann mit der leine treiben zu lassen, ist ungemein entspannend.
> ...


----------



## raubangler (14. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*

moin franky,
das sollte kein reisebericht werden.....

mir ging es eigentlich nur um die problematik, mit einem schnell treibenden boot (schlauchboot) eine langleine auszulegen.

da gab es dann ja auch von monsterqualle tipps aus seinem erfahrungsschatz.
und fuer so einen erfahrungsaustausch ist ein forum ja da.

;-)


----------



## Franky (14. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*

Nun... Einen "Reisebericht" erwartet auch keiner, aber ich bin der Auffassung, dass Du mit dem Mangel an Informationen, wo der Einsatz erfolgte, billigend ein großes "Stresspotential", dass ich aus den Antworten erkenne, in Kauf genommen hast. Du hast zwei Mal nicht die Chance genutzt, um das in Gänze klar zu stellen, sondern durch Deine erneut provokante Art der Antwort eher noch mehr "Öl" nachgekippt hast.
Erfahrungen lassen sich immer besser austauschen, wenn den Austauschpartners alle wichtigen Informationen vorliegen!


----------



## raubangler (14. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*

@franky
hier wollten viele ihre abneigung gegenueber langleinen kundtun.
da ist der einsatzort doch eigentlich schnuppe.

@alle, die das auch im mittelmeer probieren wollen
ich hatte mit sardellen als koeder geangelt.
geht ganz gut, wenn man sie angefroren ankoedert.
ein angler hat mir den tipp gegeben, dass garnelen die besseren koeder sein sollen.
zwei garnelen und ein tintenfischstueck als 'stopper' pro haken.
zum ausprobieren hatte ich dann allerdings keine zeit mehr.

zum ankoedern allgemein:
ich hatte mir waehrend der ankoederphase ein brett als unterlage direkt ueber dem spiegel gewuenscht.
da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, was man waehrend der fahrt nach unten wegklappen kann.
hat schon jemand so etwas realisiert?


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*

Hat dir keiner ne Kiste Handgranaten oder Dynamitstangen angeboten? Passen auch gut auf einen Schlickrutscher und sind doch dort über Jahrzehnte absolut üblich gewesen. Also voll im Trend!
...und der Grund, warum es dort so richtig abgeht an der Angel.. Wie kann man sich dazu hinreißen lassen?


----------



## raubangler (14. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*

das mit dem sprengstoff ist nicht so einfach.
@dolfin
da brauchst du grosse lampen, um den schwarm anzulocken.
und ein feststoffboot waere wohl auch besser.
ausserdem ist der golf von korinth zu stark besiedelt fuer solche aktionen.
kalymnos und noerdlich waere so eine ecke.....

und zu den fangergebnissen mit dieser langleine:
auf 70 haken im schnitt 2 fische um die 40cm.
echte fischgier.....

duerfte vermutlich an der ostsee anders abgehen.
aber hier sind solche rollen ohne rute ja verboten.
als alternative kann man natuerlich eine schwere multiangel nehmen und......
;-)


----------



## raubangler (14. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*

.... und an diese norwegenkombi so etwas ranhaengen:
http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/popup/bottomlongline.htm

muesste dann legal sein.
aber wer will das schon?


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*

Ja, heute ist das dort so. War mal anders...


----------



## raubangler (15. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ja, heute ist das dort so. War mal anders...




Ja, davon hat mein Vater auch  berichtet.
Aber er hatte als Kind auch keine Schuhe.
Und die Familie war (bis heute) guter Mittelstand.

Jetzt stell' Dir mal vor, wie damals die Verhältnisse bei den Fischern gewesen sein muessen.....

Wenn die Kinder hungern, schmeisst man auch Dynamit.
Egal, ob das Ökosystem oder die Finger hops gehen können.

Wobei das natuerlich nicht das heutige Verhalten rechtfertigt.
Griechenland ist (dank der EU) nicht mehr arm, aber trotzdem habe ich auf dem beschraenkten Radius meines Schlauchbootes diverse Netzfischer gewesen.

Und das jeden Tag.
Ein Wunder, dass es dort noch Define gibt.


----------



## noworkteam (16. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*

@ Mods:

Warum bleibt eigentlich dieser Leinenfischer-Fred hier und wandert nicht wie andere vergleichbare und verschobene in die entsprechende Rubrik z.B. Angeln in Europa ???

Gruß


----------



## raubangler (16. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



noworkteam schrieb:


> @ Mods:
> 
> Warum bleibt eigentlich dieser Leinenfischer-Fred hier und wandert nicht wie andere vergleichbare und verschobene in die entsprechende Rubrik z.B. Angeln in Europa ???
> 
> Gruß



weil noch eine bootsfrage offen ist:

wie befestigt man am besten eine arbeitsflaeche zum ankoedern solcher minileinen direkt am spiegel eines schlauchbootes.

hat jemand so etwas bereits realisiert und oder kann tipps geben?


----------



## dtnorway (17. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



raubangler schrieb:


> @franky
> hier wollten viele ihre abneigung gegenueber langleinen kundtun.
> da ist der einsatzort doch eigentlich schnuppe.



Und das zu Recht!|rolleyes

Du hast ja in Deinen Beiträgen auch alles dafür getan das jeder glaubt, das das ganze in heimischen Gewässern(Ostsee/Nordsee) stattfinden könnte. Weil Deine expliziete Frage, wie hier schon bemerkt wurde, im falschen Forum steht.
Und es macht Dir scheinbar auch Spaß, wie hier auch schon bemerkt wurde, die Leute hier dahingehend zu provozieren.
Also lass den Schwachfug und stelle Deine Fragen da wo sie auch hingehört. Entweder ins Europa-Forum oder in Angeln Allgemein oder was für mich persönlich besser wäre in Laberforum.


----------



## raubangler (17. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*

@dtnorway

mir geht es hier nur um die technik an sich.
und da ist es wohl ein eindeutiges bootsthema.

der einsatzort wurde nur erwaehnt und beschrieben, um hier bei einigen die emotionen zu daempfen.


ausserdem gibt es keinen lese- und kommentierzwang....


----------



## Hechtpeter (17. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*

bitte verschieben in einen Nimmersatt- oder Verwarnungsthread.Langleinenfischerei hat in einem Anglerforum eigentlich keinen Platz,oder???

Auch die mehr als provokanten Fragen bzw Antworten sprechen für sich...

Die Arbeitsfläche mit Spax oder Sekundenkleber befestigen.


Dieses Thema ist wirklich nicht interessant;+;+


----------



## Monsterqualle (18. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> Dieses Thema ist wirklich nicht interessant;+;+



Dann brauchst Du es ja nicht zu lesen, und schon gar nicht drauf zu Antworten. #q


----------



## lügenbaron (18. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Dann brauchst Du es ja nicht zu lesen, und schon gar nicht drauf zu Antworten. #q


 
Genau! so einfach ist das#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*



> bitte verschieben in einen Nimmersatt- oder Verwarnungsthread.Langleinenfischerei hat in einem Anglerforum eigentlich keinen Platz,oder???


Grundsätzlich hat es doch einen Platz, ja, da es diese Praktiken gibt.



> Auch die mehr als provokanten Fragen bzw Antworten sprechen für sich...


Auch wir Mods insgesamt sehen das durchaus als Provokation an und haben deswegen da auch ein Auge drauf - vor allem auch was da zukünftig von wem für welche Themen eröffnet werden..



> Dann brauchst Du es ja nicht zu lesen, und schon gar nicht drauf zu Antworten.


Das kann man wirklich nur empfehlen, für "Provokateure" (grundsätzlich, nicht auf diesen Fall bezogen) ist es immer am schlimmsten, wenn keiner drauf einsteigt......................


----------



## raubangler (19. August 2009)

*AW: Mit langer Leine vom kurzen Boot*

so hatte ich mir die arbeitsplatte vorgestellt.
sorry fuer die einfache zeichnung - das sind meine ersten gehversuche mit gimp.

muesste an dem spiegel verschraubt werden und ueber dem schlauch liegen.
mit neigung nach aussen, damit das blut nach aussen ablaufen kann.
die halterung muesste am spiegel fuer den auf- und abbau steckbar sein.

so etwas braeuchte man auch ohne langleine.
fuer kehlschnitt, ausnehmen, etc.
ist doch sonst groesserer schweinkram auf so einem kleinen boot.

gibt es so etwas bereits am markt?

und falls nicht.....
das untergestell aus edelstahl wuerde ich ja noch hinkriegen, aber mit holz kenne ich mich nicht so aus.
aus welchem holz sollte denn die arbeitsplatte sein?


----------

